
Women in the California Gold Rush - samclemens
http://blogs.bl.uk/americas/2017/05/women-in-the-california-gold-rush.html
======
nathancahill
Not sure what this piece is, it stops short of digging into the research, but
also doesn't link to further information. Sounds like an ad for libraries:
"I'm doing research in a library, here are two books I found that had relevant
information like these two quotes".

~~~
danielvf
Indeed. It seems to neither contain useful information, nor link to it.

You can safely skip it.

